# Basso Rennrad Gr. 48 Retro Campagnolo, Shimano



## napoleon1 (21. August 2009)

Rahmen: Keine Dellen oder Risse, nur die üblichen Lackabplatzer die von einem Rahmen in diesem Alter erwartet sind.



Marke: Basso. Hand made in Italy!

Farbe: Metallic Lila

Größe: 48cm

Material: Stahl Columbus Rohre.





Laufsatz: Läuft rund, hat keine Achter und die Kugellager laufen gut.



-Felgen: Wolber Super Champion Alpine

-Reifen: Vredestein Racer

-Naben: Campagnolo.



Antrieb: Alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Läuft rund und Gänge lassen sich einfach und präzise schalten.



-Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace MF-7400.

-Schaltwerk: Campagnolo.

-Umwerfer: Shimano

-Kurbeln: Shimano 600



Bremsen: Schimano 600. Mit relativ neuen Bremsbelägen. 

Ebay Link


----------

